# Many Pix from the Plane - USA Sprawl (ATL), LA, Sacramento, Southwestern Germany, Stuttgart



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

This is one really nice thread and you had damn luck with the weather! 
This photo is :uh:


----------



## sloguy (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!!



Skyline_FFM said:


> This is one really nice thread and you had damn luck with the weather!
> This photo is :uh:


You're right, the weather gods were with me.
And yes, LA's sprawl has its one quality. Doesn't really compare to any other city I can imagine.


----------



## euroTRASH (Aug 3, 2006)

great photos!!!


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

Atlanta's sprawl is frustrating. They build like the land is free. They could instead have access to the great outdoors and a wealthy timber industry. What they chose instead was an irreconciliable reliance on cars (they couldn't add a good bus system when everything is a culdesac) and habitat fragmentation.

LA, while they have a lot of single-family houses, still packs them in.


----------



## sloguy (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for your guys' replies.



tritown said:


> Atlanta's sprawl is frustrating. They build like the land is free. They could instead have access to the great outdoors and a wealthy timber industry. What they chose instead was an irreconciliable reliance on cars (they couldn't add a good bus system when everything is a culdesac) and habitat fragmentation.
> 
> LA, while they have a lot of single-family houses, still packs them in.


I thing you are absolutely right. LA sprawl is crazy but still it's kinda dense (plus it's more of a desert there). ATL sprawl really occupies so much forest land, super undense.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

I really love the suburbs of Atlanta, they're so leafy and green, from high up on Google Earth most of the sprawl looks like a forest. I imagine that could be a really nice place to live. Although Los Angeles might be more dense, all those detached houses squeezed in like sardines surrounding by concrete looks like hell. Personally I'd rather proper high density apartments OR leafy spread out suburbia. Trying to create high density suburbia sucks. Put proper high density (ie multiple dwellings, midrise or highrise) along PT transport corridors), with well spaced leafy surburban lots for families further out. (Btw, I'm no urban planner...)


----------

